# Revo Upgraded fuel pump file?



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

Any word on a time frame for the completion of this version of the code??
Thanks
Lance


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

I had the Autotech fuel pump installed today and now waiting for the Revo software as well. Hopefully soon than later.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (ed j)*

is it working ok now?
notice any difference in the parts?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Revo Upgraded fuel pump file? (Sp00nman)*

We are in testing now. This week is a little backed up with SEMA hopefully we will have something ready for release in the next few weeks.


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_is it working ok now?
notice any difference in the parts?

Yes, it's working fine. Didn't really notice any differences.
However, the pump is a touch louder now. I can hear a "clicking" sound now.


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Revo Upgraded fuel pump file? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are in testing now. This week is a little backed up with SEMA hopefully we will have something ready for release in the next few weeks.

Chris, when the files are ready. Can you please post a new thread.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_
Yes, it's working fine. Didn't really notice any differences.
However, the pump is a touch louder now. I can hear a "clicking" sound now.

Did the installer look at your cam? inspect the cam follower? picts?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Revo Upgraded fuel pump file? (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_
Chris, when the files are ready. Can you please post a new thread.

Yes we will be making posts about it once it is completed.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_
Yes, it's working fine. Didn't really notice any differences.
However, the pump is a touch louder now. I can hear a "clicking" sound now.

Hmmm...
Maybe Autotech could chime in and say if thats how its supposed to be.
Anyways, good to know its ok now.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

My APR pump doesn't click.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_My APR pump doesn't click.

neither does mine


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

I'll ask someone else who I know runs the autotech pump.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_My APR pump doesn't click.

Oh God...
You should have that checked !!


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm saying it's a "clicking" sound but others may not notice it. The "clicking" sound was noticeable upon start up right after the install then settle down. 
I haven't double check it since. It's dark and I don't have a garage to work in. It will have to wait until tomorrow.
I know someone that has the Autotech kit as well and he hasn't notice any noise. Who knows, maybe it's me...


_Modified by ed j at 7:12 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (ed j)*

May be just you... I asked around. no clicks. If it is, I'd get it checked out.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*

I have seen lots of 100% Stock cars that have a light clicking/ticking sounds. It is the injectors, not the pump.


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_I have seen lots of 100% Stock cars that have a light clicking/ticking sounds. It is the injectors, not the pump. 


That could be it but I'll look into it tomorrow during the day.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_
That could be it but I'll look into it tomorrow during the day.

did u do the install ur self?


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
did u do the install ur self?

No but I was there when my friend who's also my mechanic install it.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_I have seen lots of 100% Stock cars that have a light clicking/ticking sounds. It is the injectors, not the pump. 

x2...my stock injectors are somewhat obnoxious upon cold start-up, but after a few moments, the noise subsides. Dealer said it was very common in our engines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Yeah, injectors should be clickey... 
Find a friend and see if his car sounds the same.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

I've found upgraded injectors are more noisy than stockers for sure in the fsi. Fuel pump not so much though


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silly_sohc* »_I've found upgraded injectors are more noisy than stockers for sure in the fsi. Fuel pump not so much though

You upgraded your injectors?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
You upgraded your injectors?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Got it... thought someone was up to something else.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Got it... thought someone was up to something else.









Oh its not my car...


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_I know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But he is talking about an FSI with upgraded injectors.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah I know. Chris, I know everything. My brain is so fantastical.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But he is talking about an FSI with upgraded injectors.

I thought this was the 2.0T FSI technical forum for a minute


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

any word on the software yet?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_I'm saying it's a "clicking" sound but others may not notice it. The "clicking" sound was noticeable upon start up right after the install then settle down. 
I haven't double check it since. It's dark and I don't have a garage to work in. It will have to wait until tomorrow.
I know someone that has the Autotech kit as well and he hasn't notice any noise. Who knows, maybe it's me...

_Modified by ed j at 7:12 PM 10-29-2007_
Not trying to start a pump war here, but I'd definitely check that out. I'd be looking at the oil to make sure there is no (more) fuel in it. A pump seal issue could cause the oil to be diluted with fuel and cause the lifters to tap from a loss in viscosity/lubrication. I'm not sure if the new cam roller setup is as prone to this type of thing as the old hydraulic lifter setup.


_Modified by blackvento36 at 7:49 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_Not trying to start a pump war here, but I'd definitely check that out. I'd be looking at the oil to make sure there is no (more) fuel in it. A pump seal issue could cause the oil to be diluted with fuel and cause the lifters to tap from a loss in viscosity/lubrication. I'm not sure if the new cam roller setup is as prone to this type of thing as the old hydraulic lifter setup.
_Modified by blackvento36 at 7:49 PM 10-31-2007_

I just changed mine and nothing really sounds different. I just had Blackstone test my oil. I had close to 2% fuel in the oil. Ill get another sample in a few weeks. They said it could be from from lots of city driving.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
I just changed mine and nothing really sounds different. I just had Blackstone test my oil. I had close to 2% fuel in the oil. Ill get another sample in a few weeks. They said it could be from from lots of city driving.
Well supposedly alot of 2.0ts suffer from fuel dilution in the oil. but a couple people warned of possible issues with fuel leaking down into the crankcase due to a fuel pump sealing issue, if yours sealed fine you're ok. Anybody who knows older dubs knows the first thing to suffer from a poor choice of oil or a pressure issue is the lifters. Since the design is different in these cars the sound may be different, or maybe I'm way off. I dunno, I'm just guessing.


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

Almost a month has pass since this was posted. Still waiting patiently


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_Almost a month has pass since this was posted. Still waiting patiently









Pumps are in cars here and testing is being done. We can rush or have it perfect


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Pumps are in cars here and testing is being done. We can rush or have it perfect









I vote for...Do it right the first time.
Chris, any plans of a stage 1 FP file? I understand the rationale of stage 2 only, but seems there are still gains available from a FP with stage 1 too.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
I vote for...Do it right the first time.
Chris, any plans of a stage 1 FP file? I understand the rationale of stage 2 only, but seems there are still gains available from a FP with stage 1 too.

There are no plans for a stage I file. Stage I vehicles are not using up all of the available fuel so there would be no gains to be had. Anyone having fuel cut issues on a stage I vehicle more then likely has a bad cam or fuel pump. If you have modifications that use up the available fuel you should be on stage II.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any word on this???


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_any word on this???

x2


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

Sorry guys we got held up since we made some changes to the main test car. We are back to finializing our testing.


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

sweet!!! can't wait!!


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*

So this will fix the fuel cutting out?








How much is this going to run us?


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (GLI21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI21* »_So this will fix the fuel cutting out?








How much is this going to run us?

depends on which pump you buy and if you pay someone to install it or DIY.
anywhere from $300 to $1000+
i don't know if revo is charging for the updated PF. (prolly not)


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

cant wait.. i am now scared due to the HPFP descussion about late 06 - early 07 cars having weak cams. Figures my car is a 2007 built in 06. (bought it Jan of 07)
Know this is a bit off topic (guess i should post in other thread) but.. if I were to upgrade my fuel pump with my weak cam and it fails do you think the dealer would do the warranty work?
I dunno if my dealer is mod friendly, I dont trust them. I brought the DSG TSB and they said.. "TSB arent a recall, we wont reflash your DSG unless there is a problem that your having and this TSB is the answer to it. If you are having a problem then bring your car in. If not then we cant do a DSG reflash."

_Modified by bwzimmerman at 3:16 PM 2-4-2008_


_Modified by bwzimmerman at 3:16 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Pumps are in cars here and testing is being done. We can rush or have it perfect









touché...


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (2zzge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2zzge* »_
depends on which pump you buy and if you pay someone to install it or DIY.
anywhere from $300 to $1000+
i don't know if revo is charging for the updated PF. (prolly not)

i wil be doing the pump myself. I hope REVO is not going to charge anything...


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (GLI21)*

anymore info on this?


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (GLI21)*

bump


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (GLI21)*

bump i've been waiting forever!!


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_bump i've been waiting forever!!

x2


----------



## Duckhashim (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Revo Upgraded fuel pump file? (Sp00nman)*

Hurry Revo!!!








Haha I want more power!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Revo Upgraded fuel pump file? (Duckhashim)*

rawrrrrrrr power i want a big 300 torque club apr ***** blah blah blee blah


----------



## azvwgli (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Revo Upgraded fuel pump file? (LEWXCORE)*

Bueller, bueller...must have new program.....he he he


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Revo Upgraded fuel pump file? (azvwgli)*

buellerrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

zoink?


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (SleepinGLI)*

what is it exactly that is taking so long?


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Get out the pitchforks and torches j*k


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (SleepinGLI)*

i dunno revo makes big turbo files over night and fuel pump files over 3 months


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_i dunno revo makes big turbo files over night and fuel pump files over 3 months

weird...


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_i dunno revo makes big turbo files over night and fuel pump files over 3 months


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (GLI21)*

following up on this now with the powers that be. 
Just to clarify we didn't do BT files overnight they have been in the works much longer then fuel pump files even and those are not released yet either.


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_following up on this now with the powers that be. 
Just to clarify we didn't do BT files overnight they have been in the works much longer then fuel pump files even and those are not released yet either.

Any idea how much longer were going have to wait? Also are we going to have to pay for this and how much?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (GLI21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI21* »_
Any idea how much longer were going have to wait? Also are we going to have to pay for this and how much?

Unfortunately no I don't have or can't give out anymore details at this time.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ya fuel pumps are great but how bout sum GT30 software


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Unfortunately no I don't have or can't give out anymore details at this time.

Well this is deff not good news since Revo owners(Such as myself) wont see the full benefits of an upgraded fuel pump but the APR folks treated their customers with a nice program that is taking advantage of the upgraded fuel pump that gets amazing gains over stage 2 programming.










_Modified by my07blkgti at 7:09 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
Well this is deff not good news since Revo owners(Such as myself) wont see the full benefits of an upgraded fuel pump but the APR folks treated their customers with a nice program that is taking advantage of the upgraded fuel pump that gets amazing gains over stage 2 programming.










I never said it wasn't coming I just said I couldn't give out too much information because if something changes I don't need it held against me. 
When I have information I am allowed to post I will. For all you know its going to be done tomorrow and I didn't want to ruin the announcement (Its going to be tomorrow, just saying)
What you also have to realize is that our software is adjustable. We have hundreds of customers running our stage II software with fuel pumps and seeing great gains just adjusting boost timing and fuel.
Uncorrected dynos posted on forums are also not the best in the world to base you unhappiness on.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I never said it wasn't coming I just said I couldn't give out too much information because if something changes I don't need it held against me. 
When I have information I am allowed to post I will. For all you know its going to be done tomorrow and I didn't want to ruin the announcement (Its going to be tomorrow, just saying)
What you also have to realize is that our software is adjustable. We have hundreds of customers running our stage II software with fuel pumps and seeing great gains just adjusting boost timing and fuel.
Uncorrected dynos posted on forums are also not the best in the world to base you unhappiness on.

Thanks for the reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didnt realize that the dynos were uncorrected which makes a difference. I completly agree with you when you say you dont want to estimate a release date because then everyone attacks you but what you can do is give a ballpark estimate of the release of the Stage 2 FP file, for example: Early Summer 08'...something of that nature.
I am in no way dissapointed with revo because I have been loving stage 2 but I will be purchasing the AT FP really soon and want to get the most out of it if you know what I mean. I know that the software will adapt to the AT FP and you should feel a slight difference but there is no substitute to a flash written for the FP itself.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Uncorrected dynos posted on forums are also not the best in the world to base you unhappiness on.



_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
Thanks for the reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didnt realize that the dynos were uncorrected which makes a difference. 

Keep in mind there seems to be debate about this. In fact when Chris was discussing another APR dyno that was corrected the point of view was different...








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
Like Chris was saying in that thread, many times using the SAE dyno corrections can produce erroneously high results at elevation. I agree with him about that.
Nevertheless, always look at differences between setups that were tested on the same dyno using as similar as conditions as possible to control for.
<tone = matter of factly, informational>


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
Like Chris was saying in that thread, many times using the SAE dyno corrections can produce erroneously high results at elevation. I agree with him about that.
Nevertheless, always look at differences between setups that were tested on the same dyno using as similar as conditions as possible to control for.


My point was that you will generally find people posting whatever looks best.
Your quote of a previous post of mine actually only reinforces my point, as the vehicle was at basically sea level but in close to freezing temperatures. Where correction factors would be accurate.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My point was that you will generally find people posting whatever looks best.
Your quote of a previous post of mine actually only reinforces my point, as the vehicle was at basically sea level but in close to freezing temperatures. Where correction factors would be accurate.

Right on Chris and I wasnt meaning to come off as attacking you but rather clarifying for that person who seemed to be left with the opinion that because it was an uncorrected graph it was somehow tainted. I know i've said the same thing about a person's corrected graph (who happened to be testing APR actually) who tested at altitude and I mentioned in that thread for folks to not expect at all to get those kinds of numbers he was posting as they were SAE corrected at a very high altitude and likely showing much higher numbers then folks would be seeing at sea level. You may remember that thread. 
I agree. It's at seal level anyways. Was just hoping to clarify for that person as he seemed to be left with the idea that just because the graph was uncorrected it was inaccurate or perhaps more inaccurate then a corrected graph. Not saying you were meaning to send him that message either.
cheers! Mike


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
Right on Chris and I wasnt meaning to come off as attacking you 

didn't take it as such http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

right on. thanks chris. i think your customers are going to be pleased as hell when the pumps and pump files are out and running fully optimized. i wish i had the opportunity for this upgrade when I had my 2.0T FSI. you guys are putting out numbers better then I was on the a4 1.8t car with k04 and injector upgrades. good stuff.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

don't mean to nag but......


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

hey guys keep in mind, REVO has been working on K04 and GT30 files so we can upgrade our turbos.. I rather have those options then just a fuel pump upgrade that give 20 more ft/lbs of torque and 20 extra hp.
As far as I can tell they are done with those tunes and are working on the fuel pump and probably others.. so give them a break


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Revo Upgraded fuel pump file? (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_rawrrrrrrr power i want a big 300 torque club apr ***** blah blah blee blah


lol my revo tunner has broken that on stg2 mkv's allready.. he is the man.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Revo Upgraded fuel pump file? (b00stin_02917)*

yeah mine too but you know some dynos are over generous


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Revo Upgraded fuel pump file? (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_yeah mine too but you know some dynos are over generous

yes sir.. the dyno is just another BIG variable in the whole hp tq game.. mine rocks a Dyno Dynamics 2WD/AWD Dyno which is a very nice setup indeed.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Revo Upgraded fuel pump file? (b00stin_02917)*

i say that mostly beacuase an a4 on stock turbo pulled 250 hp 355 torque with "adjusted wg" and big fuel pump stage 2


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

bump!
Any news?


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree on the bump.. but REVO needs a stock car that near their place in GA so they can test/tune it for the HPFP tune... ask before though.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

well my revo dealer in miami is testing it out he says for another 2 weeks...a beta file or something. i dunno about other dealers


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

well i hope they are.. i am sure REVO has its connections for testers. Hope its released soon


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

Bump


----------



## azvwgli (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (staulkor)*

Bump...


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

i give up.. lol


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

i almost feel dumb waiting for this. you would think it's going to turn our cars into spacecrafts after all this wait. it's been 8 months since this thread started.


_Modified by LEWXCORE at 8:12 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


----------



## SilverA3 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

TTVVVT!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (SilverA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverA3* »_TTVVVT!







































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bump!


----------



## linkiat (Nov 5, 2007)

bump again...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (linkiat)*

maybe we can do birthday bumps once this thread is a year old


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_maybe we can do birthday bumps once this thread is a year old


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

Any updates Chris? What about stage 3?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

As I said in another thread no one wants to get the file till their pump is in the car. Every dealer calls AFTER a pump is installed and its a little hard to get before and after testing when you only have afters. Others have posted unrealistic claims from a pump and software and we are not looking to just release it with no information or dynos backing up our claims. All of our in house cars, mine included, went to a bigger turbo setup in the middle of being used for pump testing so we've kind of used up all our internal resources. There is also the factor that our software is adjustable and pretty much the same power can be made with an existing stage II file to a fuel pump file. We have the least need out of anyone to actually make one since you can dial it in yourself. This is not to say that we won't be releasing one.
I've been saying this for months and still no one has stepped forward to help just bitch and moan that we don't have it done yet.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is also the factor that our software is adjustable and pretty much the same power can be made with an existing stage II file to a fuel pump file. We have the least need out of anyone to actually make one since you can dial it in yourself. This is not to say that we won't be releasing one.

so what settings are best for stage 2 with the big pump


----------



## MKC7 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As I said in another thread no one wants to get the file till their pump is in the car. Every dealer calls AFTER a pump is installed and its a little hard to get before and after testing when you only have afters. Others have posted unrealistic claims from a pump and software and we are not looking to just release it with no information or dynos backing up our claims. All of our in house cars, mine included, went to a bigger turbo setup in the middle of being used for pump testing so we've kind of used up all our internal resources. There is also the factor that our software is adjustable and pretty much the same power can be made with an existing stage II file to a fuel pump file. We have the least need out of anyone to actually make one since you can dial it in yourself. This is not to say that we won't be releasing one.
I've been saying this for months and still no one has stepped forward to help just bitch and moan that we don't have it done yet.

Chris, what do you need done? I might be willing to put my car up as the guinea pig.... PM me if your looking for someone.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (MKC7)*

Any waterfest news








Just to follow up to an earlier post... I have just received a pump in my possession and am more than willing to throw it on a dyno before and after to check gains etc!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cheers for being very meticulous about getting in right the first time!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hell, all you had to do was ask for beta testers







Ill gladly test out the file. Ive had my fuel pump on for months and have been waiting.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (staulkor)*

It will happen soon fellas...I swear!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (my07blkgti)*


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_





































































































































































































































































x2... just another step on the road to a big turbo


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
x2... just another step on the road to a big turbo









a step that may make alot of us happier longer with stock turbo... if we don't upgrade first, that is.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

bump for any new info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

Testing is completed and files/data for release are being compiled.


----------



## 07mkvFury (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ETA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
looking foreward to the advantages this is going to give me. had to order all new hpfp parts so it'll be fresh and running hopefully the file will be available soon. as well as will I have to pay any additional fees to be re-flashed to the hpfp specific file besides my local dealers service charges since I'm already stg2?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (07mkvFury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07mkvFury* »_ETA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Soon.. I don't want to give a date because it will be set in stone.. I don't want to say 2 weeks because we all know that joke.. its coming though.


----------



## 07mkvFury (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sounds good I'm happy with my personal settings as is just wondering if the HPFP specific might alter other things then the available user controlled settings that the sps+ has to offer and if it betters in anyways?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

You'll all be happy with the file. Midrange is improved.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (07mkvFury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07mkvFury* »_sounds good I'm happy with my personal settings as is just wondering if the HPFP specific might alter other things then the available user controlled settings that the sps+ has to offer and if it betters in anyways?

Yes, the test vehicle was setup quit aggressively actually for the baseline runs without the pump and gains were still seen over most of the powerband. Similar settings were put in for the pump testing so it was a direct comparison. For those running basic settings of say boost 6, timing for their region/fuel and fuel 9 should see more than we will be advertising.
I will also apologize for sounding a little mad earlier about the testing, but hey it filled my inbox, the phone was off the hook and my IMs were popping up like crazy. Didn't mean to upset anyone by it. 
here is a penguin for good measure.. I don't know what its therefore...


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Once I see the release and see some dyno runs, I will purchase a FP ASAP. Cant wait


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm excited. Ive been waiting for months for the file. Had my KMD pump in for a while








As long as the time was used productively and not wasted, all is well


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (staulkor)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

BIG THUMB UP!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Can't wait!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Soon.. I don't want to give a date because it will be set in stone.. I don't want to say 2 weeks because we all know that joke.. its coming though.


2 weeks x infinity = ETA


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*

hey i'm not complaining anymore... as long as it's in my car by october








i'm pretty excited for this...i hope i feel a difference


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

i just bought the kmd fuel pump!


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

waiting on this as well had my autotech pump for 2k miles now.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (areku_x)*

5k miles. 
bump!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

about 1000km's... seems there is no longer fuel cut issues... but I am still going into semi limp mode at least once a day... (boosting ~10psi max)... somewhat annoying... wondering if the fuel pump file will fix this or if it is a possible issue related to the boost gauge or other things... (i hope not







)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to REVO for getting the file done!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

sucks dude... semi limp is the suck.. although i haven't gotten that since before i insalled the fuel pump. 
revo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

going from 20plus psi to 10ish = no good...


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_going from 20plus psi to 10ish = no good...









Isn't that the standard boost curve for a ko3?








j/k


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

sounds about right








BTW i am now accepting donations for a BT kit!!


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_sounds about right








BTW i am now accepting donations for a BT kit!!









Hey now... the Dylan needs a big turbo fund was established March 2006 (month I bought my car)...


----------



## 07mkvFury (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

going from 25- not getting past 0 is no good http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (07mkvFury)*

Updates?
If you guys still need someone with a fuelpump, I can help... from a distance I suppose.
I'm planning on installing one, and if it means I can be of help getting this file produced, I'll install it before going with the TBE, rather than after.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (liquidonline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidonline* »_Updates?
If you guys still need someone with a fuelpump, I can help... from a distance I suppose.
I'm planning on installing one, and if it means I can be of help getting this file produced, I'll install it before going with the TBE, rather than after.

read up...they have finished all the testing they are just going to release it now


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (07mkvFury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07mkvFury* »_going from 25- not getting past 0 is no good http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

oooh.... valet mode... SEXAY!!!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

sorry to be so stuck on this, but...when is this going to be done again?


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

I saw the bump, I got SOOO excited.
According to Revo it will be out really soon as the dyno's and testing is done. The few reasons they are not rushing it out to the market is because alot of people backed off the whole HPFP idea since the follower/cam issue scares them, also they want to make sure the file is perfect upon its release and not deal with a bunch of updated files once a quirk occurs.
BTW Chris, Sleep is for the weak


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

oooh... this thread keeps teasing me!!


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

You'r tellin me the 109.99 max bar request on my current revo stg2 file is weak


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noside)*

OKAY... no one bump this thread until someone from REVO bumps it








another tease!


----------



## argububi (Sep 7, 2007)

*S3 FP for revo fp map?*

will Audi S3 FP be adequate for the revo fp map?


----------



## MKC7 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: S3 FP for revo fp map? (argububi)*

Any updates on this guys??? Its been a while....


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: S3 FP for revo fp map? (argububi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *argububi* »_will Audi S3 FP be adequate for the revo fp map?

I wouldn't think so..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: S3 FP for revo fp map? (argububi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *argububi* »_will Audi S3 FP be adequate for the revo fp map?

The Audi S3 uses the same fuel pump as the GTI.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: S3 FP for revo fp map? (MKC7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKC7* »_Any updates on this guys??? Its been a while....

Well it seems that the file is basically done for the most part but revo is spending most of their man power on the new 2.0 TSI motor since that is the most important, then the FP file and stage 3 will be released soon after. 
All the other major tuning companies(APR, GIAC, Unitronic) have their FP file out on the market so hopefully it doesn't take too long since I will have a HPFP in my possession soon and want to take FULL advantage of it.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: S3 FP for revo fp map? (my07blkgti)*

I've been dying to take full advantage of my upgrades. Rumor has it the max fuel request has been upped to 125-130bar to be in direct competition with APR








Need to find someone with APR stg2+HPFP to put it to the test


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

where is it?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

where is the revo love in this thread???
obviously the first word is "Revo" in the title and everyone avoids it while posting in other topics


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (staulkor)*

Should be soon considering they released the CCTA software today. First in the market


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The CCTA Stage 1 file is done, which took priority over the BPY Stage 2 fuel pump file. I suspect we will be hearing some news shortly.


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That is what I figured. Thats why I bumped


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_The CCTA Stage 1 file is done, which took priority over the BPY Stage 2 fuel pump file. I suspect we will be hearing some news shortly. 

That is correct we are all going to take a quick nap and then get back on the pump stuff.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That is correct we are all going to take a quick nap and then *get back on the pump stuff*.

Dude, that doesn't sound quite legit. Should we worry about the DEA getting in the way of things now?


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

please have this compiled for atleast forge to distribute at H2O. You'd make my experience all the better this year.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Noside)*

i give up


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

rawwr


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_









Linux Penguin FTMFW...


----------



## dinan540i (May 31, 2005)

so revo still doesnt have their HPFP file out???


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (dinan540i)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinan540i* »_so revo still doesnt have their HPFP file out???

As mentioned numerous times in this thread no. Reason being that with our adjustable software most of our customers are able to get the gains from their standard stage II file that others get with a special pump file. There is much less reason for us to do it. There was also a point where everyone was worried about the safety of their engine and pump, calls, demand and interest dropped to almost 0 other than a few people. Once that was sorted and everyone knew to go check their pump (doing mine in 2 minutes







) every once in a while demand went back up. Then we ran into closing in our release of MED17 and it went all hands on deck for that, small projects like the pump file testing got back the back burner for a bit. We released some of our MED17 software yesterday and now the pump software will be finalized. Literally it is done, we just need to compile the posts and make there rest of the files, we didn't want to get it out until we had that all ready though.


----------



## dinan540i (May 31, 2005)

can i still run a autotech fuel pump with your standard stage 2 file?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

absolutely we have hundreds of customers doing that.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_absolutely we have hundreds of customers doing that.

it's true...
one right here!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

I've heard about camshaft lobe failure with the updated pumps from APR, Autotech or KMD and I've seen a service bulletin where they advised changing the cam lobe with the updated part > 06F 109 101 B. Is this the part used on Audi S3 ? I will be soon changing the pump next week and I want to know if it's better to have the latest part number for the lobe (mine is oldest > 2005 AXX engine)


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It is the entire cam not just the lobe. There are a few threads about checking which cam you have I would start there.
I've got 7K miles on the early A cam and pulled it the other day to check it is flawless.


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

which pump are u runnning chris? autotech?


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

bump. I think its a KMD tuning HPFP kit.. but I could be wrong..


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VWRacer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRacer21* »_which pump are u runnning chris? autotech?

I believe so yes.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected] Technik)*

so the bt software should be out soon too rite??


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

bump
when will this be out?


----------



## SilverA3 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (molo_gdl)*

To the toppitty


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (SilverA3)*


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

arrggg... tease...


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

Please release, I always hit some kind of soft limp mode.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (areku_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *areku_x* »_Please release, I always hit some kind of soft limp mode.

are you sure you dont need a new cam?


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (areku_x)*

i have stage 2 with exhaust, intake and FMIC... no limp mode or fuel cut.. check ur cam and follower..


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_
are you sure you dont need a new cam?

i had it replaced like 5k miles ago, because i was hitting hard limp mode and fuel cut off, right now im not hitting any hard limp mode, just car goes into soft limp mode, only boosting 15psi spike, if i cycle the key it goes back 20-22psi spike.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (areku_x)*

I've officialy added the hpfp file to my christmas list because it looks like I won't have it untill then with the slew of other files that need to be released and with all understandings and respect to the guys at revo technik. Good things come to those who wait right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bump!!!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (staulkor)*

Any updates Revo?


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Any updates Revo?
x2


----------



## GLIzzie (Sep 6, 2007)

rumor has it later THIS week







..


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (GLIzzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIzzie* »_rumor has it later THIS week







..


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (GLIzzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIzzie* »_rumor has it later THIS week







..

I CALL BS!!!!!!


----------



## VeeDubInZeeHouse (Feb 19, 2008)

as soon as this reflash comes out im ordering my new fuel pump. waiting on revo!


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (GLIzzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIzzie* »_rumor has it later THIS week







..
Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (VeeDubInZeeHouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubInZeeHouse* »_as soon as this reflash comes out im ordering my new fuel pump. waiting on revo!

Ditto! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubInZeeHouse (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
Ditto! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what pump you going with?


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (VeeDubInZeeHouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubInZeeHouse* »_
what pump you going with?

Still up in the air about either AT/KMD or APR. You?


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re:*

Whats the status on this?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Re: (FalmouthMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FalmouthMK5* »_Whats the status on this?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are in testing now. This week is a little backed up with SEMA hopefully we will have something ready for release in the next few weeks.

 
*posted @ 1:58 PM 10-29-2007* 

looks like quite a few weeks















Dave


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_

*posted @ 1:58 PM 10-29-2007* 

looks like quite a few weeks















Dave

DAMN TEASE!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_

*posted @ 1:58 PM 10-29-2007* 

looks like quite a few weeks















Dave


I am really disappointed that revo is taking this long to put out a FP file when all of the other major tuners have had theirs out for a LONG time. I understand you want the tune perfect and all but I mean this has been a really LONGGG time.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

fail


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_fail

Seriously, this is getting ridiculous. Come on revo, at least respond to use bumping this ancient thread...


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

why do they even need a fuel pump specific file when you can just adjust the settings yourself?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gliplatinum* »_why do they even need a fuel pump specific file when you can just adjust the settings yourself?

The reason being the SPS can't adjust the Rail Pressure Requested. Without being able to raise the Rail Pressure over 110 BAR, the benefits of an upgraded HPFP are limited. APR requests 130 BAR and GIAC requests 121 BAR (Uni = I don't know).
I apologize for posting in a Revo thread


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (staulkor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staulkor* »_
Seriously, this is getting ridiculous. Come on revo, at least respond to use bumping this ancient thread...









few more weeks of testing and the file will be ready for release! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lol, there its what they say every time. So now we dont need to hear from them. I am glad they got their other tunes


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
The reason being the SPS can't adjust the Rail Pressure Requested. Without being able to raise the Rail Pressure over 110 BAR, the benefits of an upgraded HPFP are limited. APR requests 130 BAR and GIAC requests 121 BAR (Uni = I don't know).
I apologize for posting in a Revo thread









Is that true? I was under the assumption the fuel pump doesn't really give you much more power. All it did for me was smooth out power delivery in the mid range (around 4500-5500 rpm) and eliminate the fuel cut.
Would have been a huge waste of money especially if i paid more than 350, which i didn't. 
So will a revo file request 130 bar?? 
Does the stage 2 file never request anything over 110 bar??
oh and one more question...when is the damned file coming out? 
Literally a year for a tune that should have been done so quickly. I think the reason we're all b*tching and moaning is because it seems like such a small thing yet it was put off for over a year.
Then again there is no incentive for revo other than the goodwill of a select few of us. As for me, I think revo is wack for taking so long making this kind of tune. I'll remember that next time I buy a vag car and flash it.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Only reason I am not complaining is because I am still waiting on my replacement internals (fuel pump went a month or so ago when other things went down the line...) and the internals have been on backorder ever since... I just got word at least 2-3 weeks for the parts... so if revo gets the tune done in two to three weeks... I will be happy... 
My sincere feeling is that we won't be seeing this file at all...








I am sure that TSI and Stage 3 is taking most of their time from the MK5/6 range


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Take this FWIW...from my understanding, the file is already completed and the testing phase is what is taking so long. I have no idea as to why, but I have seen Revo Logs with 130 BAR Rail Pressure requested.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i think revo isnt making a hpfp file anymore
i ready somewhere that they heard about aftermarket fuel pump failures so they dont suggest using it so no use for a hpfp file... or maybe i was dreaming lol


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i think revo isnt making a hpfp file anymore
i ready somewhere that they heard about aftermarket fuel pump failures so they dont suggest using it so no use for a hpfp file... or maybe i was dreaming lol


yeah but then they wouldnt do a stage 3 or other file, it requires a HPFP.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i think revo isnt making a hpfp file anymore
i ready somewhere that they heard about aftermarket fuel pump failures so they dont suggest using it so no use for a hpfp file... or maybe i was dreaming lol

Revo has already stated that the way to fix the fuel cuts that happen in stage 2 is by upgrading the fuel pump... So i seriously doubt that is accurate!


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

I wanna know where revo is. They havent responded to this thread in quite a while.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (staulkor)*

revo is scawwerered


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

bump


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just jumping in here to say I am waiting as well


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

wish there was a REVO counter, that counted how many times there mouse went over this thread... i bet alot.
Oh well, guess ill just have to go from Stage 2 to Stage 3 without a snack in between... sigh.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_
Oh well, guess ill just have to go from Stage 2 to Stage 3 without a snack in between... sigh.


----------



## razorasdf (Jan 9, 2008)

Another bump. I've been waiting for this file for a long time, too.
Revo, come out come out wherever you are...


----------



## jerd (Aug 20, 2006)

I have been waiting but was assured by chris from revo the other day that this file is going to be a noticable difference when released...I can't wait...He said within a week or so worldwide....but don't quote me on that....


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (jerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerd* »_I have been waiting but was assured by chris from revo the other day that this file is going to be a noticable difference when released...I can't wait...He said within a week or so worldwide....but don't quote me on that....

Until I see something from Chris or someone else @ REVO... I still say this isn't coming out...


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (jerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerd* »_I have been waiting but was assured by chris from revo the other day that this file is going to be a noticable difference when released...I can't wait...He said within a week or so worldwide....but don't quote me on that....

a week or so? It was supposed to be out in a week or so over a year ago. sigh...i should've gone APR.







Did i say that out loud?? 
I kid you not, i've spent the last 2 weeks pricing all the other tuners' software. I'd really like some news that would change my mind...


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (ndifadvokit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndifadvokit* »_
a week or so? It was supposed to be out in a week or so over a year ago. sigh...i should've gone APR.







Did i say that out loud?? 
I kid you not, i've spent the last 2 weeks pricing all the other tuners' software. I'd really like some news that would change my mind...

get the sps plus. plenty people take advantage of hpfps with this. they have been a little busy with a 500+whp bt tune.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*

BUMP...... ONE WEEK? SWEET!!! 
I'll check this thread on the 1st of december and find nothing has changed lol


----------



## jerd (Aug 20, 2006)

Give these guys a chance....maybe there going to drop this file and it will be that much more superior when released....rewards are given to those who exercise patience......Im sure they don't want to dissappoint there hardcore customers....I have a feeling it will be out in a week or so......I know there are some who already have this but are on a covert mission as we speak...


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
get the sps plus. plenty people take advantage of hpfps with this. they have been a little busy with a 500+whp bt tune. 

i have a SPS. all you can really do is richen up the current fuel maps and then because of that maybe advance the timing a bit. A fuel pump specific file should be able to do much more.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

is it safe to run fuel settings less that 9 on a stock fuel pump?


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_is it safe to run fuel settings less that 9 on a stock fuel pump?


I wouldn't unless you are logging it with every adjustment. Personally I wouldn't change anything unless you are logging at the same time to note changes. What you think and what the car wants and needs are two different things.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (Noside)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...70740


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (Noside)*

for real???!!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

It's out, yay!


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Out of curiosity, what happens if you are not within the temp range spec? Does you car pull timing? I'm just a little intrigued about this 25-35 degree comment...


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...70740


























































Now I just need to decide on a HPFP


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Out of curiosity, what happens if you are not within the temp range spec? Does you car pull timing? I'm just a little intrigued about this 25-35 degree comment...

Actually the hotter it gets the more power the file produces


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_
Actually the hotter it gets the more power the file produces









How does that figure? The only thing I can think of is that the hotter air = less dense air (which = less dense boost). Thus, the tune is so aggressive that once the temp drops and more dense air enters the combustion chamber, the A/F leans out too much, thus timing is pulled significantly. Thoughts?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_
Actually the hotter it gets the more power the file produces









Seems unlikely since there will be less O2 density per volume of air.
Dave


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

just confirmed with my local shop that this file is really out. someone should post that dancing chicken for me!


----------

